# Cgc mud tour



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok , the salesmen of the CGC mud tour confirm he will be at my jobsite monday ( whouuu houu ! Free stuff !! ) 

So if you guys have question about cgc , write it down and i will ask them monday


----------

